

Anotherfox - a tabless browser UI design - merkitt
http://zen.lk/2013/12/01/anotherfox-a-tabless-browser-ui-design/

======
hengheng
Font rendering seems a bit off on the site, and font choice seems off in the
design.

Here's how it looks on a rather vanilla Windows 7 with Chrome:
[http://i.imgur.com/hq8wZzY.png](http://i.imgur.com/hq8wZzY.png)

